# Leaving my car in Mexico for a week and coming back.



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

I will be driving to Mexico again this winter but the family in USA says they are having a rare extended family reunion for christmas this year and i am getting calls to be there because i am always out of the country somewhere. (In Ecuador now and only plan to be back in USA for enough time to get things in order to drive to Mexico and stay 6 months). Some relatives i have not seen since 1990.
Anyway, driving back for Christmas will be too long and too expensive, so i want to leave my car and take a round trip flight from Mexico to USA. For just a week.
My car will still be within the 6 month Mexico registration and i will be back to drive it out of Mexico before the Mexico permit expires. 
I drove in and out last year and my car papers were always processed separate from my Passport stamp and no one ever checked my stamps or stamped me on the way out when i left.
So i know the routine.

What i do not know is what to expect on the return flight after the christmas break. Is there anything need to know and be ready for? 
I met a person in Mexico who drove in and flew out and told me they were coming back to get their car. So i am not looking for comments about how it cannot be done.
All comments welcome though.:bump2:

Thanks.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

OK, I will not comment about how it can not be done but I will comment why it should not be done... 

The TIP is valid as long as your FMM is valid, when you fly out of Mexico your FMM is collected hence making your TIP invalid and your car if caught is considered abandoned and could be confiscated...On the FMM when stamped when you entered there is a silhouette of a car ( if flying in a silhouette of an airplane ) if this is caught when at the airport you would have some explaining to do...I believe you can leave a US plated car is as a temporary resident.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

An illegal car in Mexico, as described above, may not be insured in the event of an accident, per the fine print of most policies: “the vehicle must be in Mexico legally“. If a tourist flew out, leaving the car, it is instantly illegally in Mexico.
Another really good reason not to do it.
Fly in, fly out.
Drive in, drive out.
*Only Residente Temporal visa holders can leave a foreign plated car behind.*
No, the folks at the border are not looking for such violations. The potential problems arrise later, in Mexico, when you least expect it. The consequences are not pleasant, to say the least.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Was thinking Maybe a bus trip to the border and walkng across and back. Do my flight from the nearest airport on the US side.

Even better is to stick to my original plan before i was called to go for christmas gathering up North in the cold. It was a fine plan indeed- to stay in Mexico all winter by the beach and forget that such a thing as ice cold winter exists. 
I will just have to tell the family that if they knew what was good for them, they would leave all that ice-cold nonsense behind and reunite with me by the beach in Mexico. 
They will probably say something about earthquakes and i would say i lived on an active, coconut tree laden volcano for 10 years, rockin and rollin to the tune of many a temblor. 

No big deal, just looking at options towards meeting other people's holiday demands. What i want is quite simple. Stay in Mexico all winter long.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

> I will just have to tell the family that if they knew what was good for them, they would leave all that ice-cold nonsense behind and reunite with me by the beach in Mexico.


The best idea, by far! Tell them to save all that money usually spent on presents that nobody wants or needs, and use it instead for flights to Mexico for the family. A Christmas to remember! Start planning right now, though, in case anyone needs to get a passport. :tree::tree::tree:

.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

This debate is as old as Methuselah. There are opinions both ways. There was recently a Post quoting a first hand discussion with an Aduana Agent in Mexico city saying it is perfectly OK to leave the vehicle in Mexico if flying out, as long as one takes it out within the 180 days first given on that TIP. This agent's personal telephone # was given to verify this for any doubters. 

My position is that.... none of us including me REALLY know. We can quote chapter and verse about how it is NOT legal and vise versa. I've done it before more than once and will continue to do it IF there is a bonafide (to me) reason that I need to do it. 

YMMV


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Orfin said:


> Was thinking Maybe a bus trip to the border and walkng across and back. Do my flight from the nearest airport on the US side.


Yes, but you are supposed to hand in your tourist visa when you leave, which shows that you have a car here. And if you come back in on another tourist visa, it is quite possible that it will come up on the computer, they will ask you where it is, then make things difficult for you. 
While you will miss the family festivities, staying in Mexico sounds like a better plan.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

You mentioned taking a bus to the border, that also doesn't work. But if that's an option, what about driving to the border and across to the nearest US airport and leaving the car in airport parking while flying to the reunion?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

RickS said:


> There was recently a Post quoting a first hand discussion with an Aduana Agent in Mexico city saying it is perfectly OK to leave the vehicle in Mexico if flying out, as long as one takes it out within the 180 days first given on that TIP. This agent's personal telephone # was given to verify this for any doubters.


As I've said before, two different answers depending on which agent you ask. I have driven across and not handed in my TIP then went through the "Nothing to declare" line returning when I didn't know any different. This isn't Nazi Germany, they expect mistakes and are often very tolerant of gringos that don't know the rules.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Orfin said:


> having a rare extended family reunion for christmas this year





Orfin said:


> Some relatives i have not seen since 1990.


So the family rarely gets together, and some of the people are 25+ years in your rear view mirror. Does not to me sound like a great event. 




eastwind said:


> You mentioned taking a bus to the border, that also doesn't work. But if that's an option, what about driving to the border and across to the nearest US airport and leaving the car in airport parking while flying to the reunion?


Depending on where in MX this person is, this could be a very good idea.

Another option is Skype Video chat. Place the camera strategically so the background is palm trees and hotties in bikinis.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

The cheapest and easiest option is to leave the car and fly or bus to the border, cross on foot and fly from US side. 

More expensive is driving to the border, crossing with the car and then flying. About a 3 day trip to the border with added hotel costs, gas, oil change and cost of processing the car back in. 

Driving all the way back is out of the question. It costs too much and at least a 6 day trip one way, going alone as far north as Ohio. With hotels, gas and all, $1500 round trip minimum - that is enough to have a happy*HAPPY! Christmas/Newyear in a 5 star Mexican resort with everything needed to keep me from missing the people back home. $1500 is enough to start my own extended family in Mexico and have a holiday union with them.

Round trip tickets flying from PVR as cheap as $220 around christmas if i buy at the right time. 

Maybe i am stingy with the costs of going home for holidays, but being stingy with myself is the only way i came up with any money saved to be able to consider making the trip. If i was as liberal with my funds as the family and friends wanted me to be, i wouldn't even have the funds to consider a single option for making the trip happen. I would just be another broke bloke on the block telling tales of how i spent all my money. 
Been there done that and no hard feelings if i don't make it back home where there will be added expenses by a lot of demands for me to spend more on gifts.

Easiest and cheapest option is to stay put and email all of them gift cards to go shopping or drink good coffee in the miserable cold. That way i won't go down broke or stingy.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Orfin said:


> The cheapest and easiest option is to leave the car and fly or bus to the border, cross on foot and fly from US side.
> 
> More expensive is driving to the border, crossing with the car and then flying. About a 3 day trip to the border with added hotel costs, gas, oil change and cost of processing the car back in.
> 
> ...


You got to go with the flow... 

One point I did not read...
You have to exit every 6 months. How long has the car been in Mexico? You have not mentioned that, if for example you have to leave in 4 months and december is 2 months away, you might want to drive to Texas, park at long term parking, fly up and get an extra six months on the way back in....

You have to drive back up at some point...


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

ElPocho said:


> You got to go with the flow...
> 
> One point I did not read...
> You have to exit every 6 months. How long has the car been in Mexico? You have not mentioned that, if for example you have to leave in 4 months and december is 2 months away, you might want to drive to Texas, park at long term parking, fly up and get an extra six months on the way back in....
> ...


I am still in Ecuador enjoying the cool high life(mountain high). My time here is done by Halloween and then i head back to pack up my stuff, service the car and load it for the road trip to the beach down south of the border. Hopefully all that will be done before December.
And Christmas falls within my 6 months stay in Mexico. I couldn't use another six months anyway because 6 months after December is when it gets too hot and i head back to Ecuador.
So all this is within the one and only 6 month window i have for being in Mexico. 

My trip to mexico is not about looking for reasons to stress and christmas holidays is not about reasons to stress. People break up marriages over stress. I doubt it will be so terrible if i call off christmas at home in the cold this year, so as to avoid any stress.
It won't be like a divorce or anything, just a good time at the beach if fate has it for me. 
I am reminded now that christmas is unnaturally hectic up there in the land of plenty, and X-mas is the one time of year i have always been sure to see people at each other's throats in the parking lot at the USA shopping centers. People killing each other over stress to make christmas preparations happen. 
Not going to even stress myself over trying to make it happen if there is any chance of "unpleasant experiences" being made for me. 

It is all a setup people. Don't get lured away from going where you want to be in the name of better days. I make the trip to Mexico because it was so good on my erratic health and i already know i get depressed and sick up north in the winter. And to spend an arm and leg to get there for all that? I am no good in overly cold climates.

I am coming to my senses now. :bolt:


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Orfin said:


> I am still in Ecuador enjoying the cool high life(mountain high). My time here is done by Halloween and then i head back to pack up my stuff, service the car and load it for the road trip to the beach down south of the border. Hopefully all that will be done before December.
> And Christmas falls within my 6 months stay in Mexico. I couldn't use another six months anyway because 6 months after December is when it gets too hot and i head back to Ecuador.
> So all this is within the one and only 6 month window i have for being in Mexico.
> 
> ...


Well spoken!
You don't drive to Ecuador from Mexico do you?


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't mean to pry. But Ecuador must have some beaches. Panama is close, it definitely has beaches. Why come all the way to MX, especially when it involves going to the USA and then driving down, then driving back to the USA?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Don't mean to pry. But Ecuador must have some beaches. Panama is close, it definitely has beaches. Why come all the way to MX, especially when it involves going to the USA and then driving down, then driving back to the USA?


I don't think there is such a thing as prying, mi BatoUrbano (Bato Is Northern Mex slang for dude or guy or man).
I think he likes the high altitude of Equador to escape the hot Mexican summers. 
My question is why not San Cristóbal de las Casas?


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as prying, mi BatoUrbano (Bato Is Northern Mex slang for dude or guy or man).
> I think he likes the high altitude of Equador to escape the hot Mexican summers.
> My question is why not San Cristóbal de las Casas?
> 
> ...


My comment is that not all of Mexico is hot in the summer. It can be downright cool in the Central Highlands, for example.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> My comment is that not all of Mexico is hot in the summer. It can be downright cool in the Central Highlands, for example.


Cuernavaca Is the city of the eternal spring, always around 72-80 all year around, if I remember correctly.
Perfect weather. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

ElPocho said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as prying, mi BatoUrbano (Bato Is Northern Mex slang for dude or guy or man).
> I think he likes the high altitude of Equador to escape the hot Mexican summers.
> My question is why not San Cristóbal de las Casas?
> 
> ...


No i don't drive to Ecuador. I flew. I go on tourist visa, easy process. Ecuador limits the stay to 90 days and i have been between here and Peru for what will be over 135 days. Maximum allowed extension for a fee, is 180 days stay per calendar year. 
Also I cannot drive to Ecuador nor fly to Ecuador with all the stuff i bring to Mexico. My music equipment is too big for baggage on a flight. So Mexico is actually my favorite spot because of the driving option and bringing down all my toys to make the risk of bordom minimal. 
I could do Mexican highlands during the hot time of year, but i like the beach mainly, i like to travel, wanted to try out Ecuador and am glad i did. Hoping to return to Ecuador again next year. Have in mind to check out Mauritius island in the Indian ocean near Madagascar -some year, i have an abandoned place in Hawaii i went to for the month of june(too expensive there to draw me back anytime soon, but a wonderful place if you like high prices). 22 countries been to so far and i hope to add Colombia to the list next year and more over the following years. 
I have been to Panama, costarica and even stayed a full year in Nicaragua where i visited from Panama to Honduras. Every country in Central America except for ElSalvador. I know my option and am geared towards climate advantages these days. My health is sensitive to climate and pollution. 
Too hot during the northern winter anywhere below Guatemala on the beach fronts. The drive to Mexico is a better option, i get to drive with my music equipment. Have to get back to playing music again before i forget how to play.

Ecuador has beaches but they are in summer when Mexico is in winter. It is spring time in Ecuador right now and soon to be summer. So Mexican beaches from Mazatlan and southward are truly a good climate in the winter half of the year. Dry with almost no rain. Ecuador beach areas get lots of rain and hotter during the same time of year.

I am based in USA with a very part time place in Hawaii and a permanent place up along OHIO. House, PoBox, bills, family and all. No wife -and the son is 22, finishing up college and grows a better beard than me now. 
I don't consider myself an Expat despite spending 11 months of this year between Mexico and Ecuador-Peru. Some years i stay most of it in USA, but i plan to be mostly away until a good reason to stay in USA ties me down.
I am still young enough in the bones and can afford to wander the world among mostly cheaper countries. So there is nothing unusual or inconvenient about splitting time between 3 countries a year. The drive to Mexico is much more expensive than flying and i chose to fly back from Ecuador and drive to Mexico all so i have the convenience of bringing my music gear so i can play music to soothe my wandering-but-not-lost-soul. So, going by the value of music magic, my upcoming drive to Mexico is the most convenient option i have. 
Some year ahead, i will be flying back from an Island off the Indian Ocean coast of Madagascar, all for the convenience of driving to Mexico in the spirit of a one band man.

Mexico is so nice and my best winter option. And thats an opinion based on having been to countries all over the world. 22 so far and more to go. I have lived a year or more in several countries from Central America to Africa and south east Asia. And 10 years in Hawaii as well as more than a dozen years spread across several Mainland states in USA. Minimal amount of time spent visiting Europe. 

Mexico is very high on my list. lane: :car:


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Hot Mexican summers??? It is not hot everywhere , try Toluca or San Cristóbal de las Casas in the summer, I turned on the heaters the house in San Cristobal in July and August every morning and every evening adger the rain this year.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Hot Mexican summers??? It is not hot everywhere , try Toluca or San Cristóbal de las Casas in the summer, I turned on the heaters the house in San Cristobal in July and August every morning and every evening adger the rain this year.


That's true, citlali, but the OP prefers the beach. Too bad, because by sticking to the coasts, he's missing out on what I think of as the really interesting parts of Mexico, but to each his own!


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

citlali said:


> Hot Mexican summers??? It is not hot everywhere , try Toluca or San Cristóbal de las Casas in the summer, I turned on the heaters the house in San Cristobal in July and August every morning and every evening adger the rain this year.



I think he wants to keep his time in Mexico under the 180 days of his Visitante, and has simply chosen the time of year he prefers. Six months in Mexico, and six months to travel to other interesting places doesn't sound bad at all!

.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

What you are trying to do was always illegal but easily done. However things have changed. Your car permit and FMM are linked. They may check for a car and refuse to let you board a plane. Everyone should be aware that there lots of new or " now being enforced "rules re autos. 3/4 ton and up trucks are being refused 6 month permits. Motorhomes towing cars are being asked to disconnect the toad before crossing( not at Nogales). Many travelers believe it is retaliation for your lovely President being such a ( in the words of his Chief of Staff) Moron. That may not be exactly true but I sure would not blame Mexico for some retaliation. I would hate to see what might happen if NAFTA gets scrapped.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I should have added that tourists travelling with pets are truly being hassled with strange new rules re Health Certificates.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> I should have added that tourists travelling with pets are truly being hassled with strange new rules re Health Certificates.


Not true, they looked at my VIN number, the dog was right there in the front seat, nothing was said or asked, this was in May. There have always been regulations concerning pets but I have crossed twice with two different dogs and never been asked for any documentation but I did have it.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Zorro: Well it is true. It depends where you cross. Never a problem at Nogales. Lukeville can be bad. At least 2 of the Texas crossings have problems. Flying in is even worse. I don't think I can post links in this forum but a woman had problems at PV. Apparently there are new regulations that require a special form and a few tests that must be filled out by your vet. We crossed at Nogales with our Cat on Friday. Aduanero wanted to know if she would attack him?? No problems


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Mexico Pet Passport - Current Dog and Cat Import Requirements

I will try to find the story about PV


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> Zorro: Well it is true. It depends where you cross. Never a problem at Nogales. Lukeville can be bad. At least 2 of the Texas crossings have problems. Flying in is even worse. I don't think I can post links in this forum but a woman had problems at PV. Apparently there are new regulations that require a special form and a few tests that must be filled out by your vet. We crossed at Nogales with our Cat on Friday. Aduanero wanted to know if she would attack him?? No problems


Well it was not true in Matamoros in May. I read about the airport problem but as I said then, the agents at the airport have a lot more eyes looking at them. The agent issuing my TIP saw the dog and didn't ask a thing. Mexico regulations are different according to the place, agent, time of day, their mood, position of the moon, etc.

In 2013 you had to have a certificate or letter of health from a vet no more than 30 days old certifying that the animal was current on shots and in good health. I had that but again was not asked for it. It is a good idea to have the documents in Spanish as well as English though. But saying there is a big problem at all crossing simply isn't true.

I've never experienced an official holding the president against an individual as President Nieto is despised by a lot of Mexican citizens, my wife included.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is the USDA information.

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/pet-travel/by-country/pettravel-mexico


----------

